# What is Sports Marketing?



## morning all (Aug 27, 2014)

Ive decided I would like to do a sports course at university, however i would like to do teaching or coaching. Ive tried to find other courses and the only two i can find are Sports Marketing and Sports management. Has anyone ever studied sports marketing or heard of it and can tell me anything about it?

This would help a lot, thanks


----------

